# Hi from Sweden



## Stephan Lindsjo (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm glad I finally found a forum like this.
Well, what about me. I'm 46 years old, spending my spare time composing music. I hope I can contribute with something to the forum. After reading around a little I'm very impressed.
I'm doing instrumental music nowadays. I used to make pop music and other stuff before. I finally found what I wanna do, now I just have to get better doing it.
Kind regards
Stephan


----------



## PasiP (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forums. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks!
It was actually a brother of a friend who send me this link after a discussion some books about orchestration.


----------

